# GTI International - TTOC Stand & Sprinters - The lists



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Ok, so here's the list that I'll keep updated on who has "booked" a place with me for the TTOC stand at GTi. All cars on the stand must be TTs and you need to leave your car on the stand all day.

Saturday Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Sunday
1) YELLOW_TT Â Â Â 1) YELLOW_TT
2) GworksÂ Â Â Â Â Â Â 2) Ronin
3) Clive- Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â 3) Saul
4) Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â 4)
5) Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â 5)

Some people are planning to go both days, with one day on the stand, one day doing 1/4 mile sprints. Can anyone who is in this category let me know which day you'd like to be on the stand.

*Anyone else who would like to put their TT on the stand, please let me know!*

...and here's the list of who is sprinting:

Saturday 
1) Caney - TT Revo/NOS 
2) Rob Beves (B3 VES) - R32 AmD (maybe, depending on time of arrival) 
3) Jonah
4) Sundeep

Sunday 
1) Rob Beves (B3 VES) - R32 AmD
2) Clive

Cheers, Clive


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

guess that's just the yellow one then  i'd do it but only going sat and i want to do a few sprints


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

It's the "yellow one" and myself and Jonah - we've just not talked about which day we'll each do yet


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

put me and Saul down for the sunday


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Not sure clive whether i'll be going both days now Clive ! will be there on Sat but want to do the 1/4 mile this year.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

ronin said:


> put me and Saul down for the sunday


Good lads. Just to be clear, you're not planning to sprint, right?

Cheers, Clive


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Clive
I'm not ignoring the thread. I will let you know which day I will go ASAP. If I come I'll put it on the stand.

Not had confirmation of it yet! I'll check to see if the cheque has gone out of my account and phone them too.

Andy


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

clived said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> > put me and Saul down for the sunday
> ...


no - just to promote the club - got a little something planned :wink: 
Who and when do we pay ?


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

clive do you know if any tt owners will be arranging a meeting point as last year it was really spread out  it would be good to get a group of tt's all sprinting together


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Ronin, you need to buy a ticket for the event through the normal channels - that's it. Regarding your TTOC promo plan, can you let me in on it please, via IM if you want to make it a surprise!

Caney, last year the TTOC had a row allocated in the car park and Club Audi also had some TTs on its stand. This year TTOC and CA *should* be next to each other from a stand point of view. If you're not on the stand, I guess you need to make your own arrangements to park together.

Clive


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I will be going for the sprinting. But wait to see when the others go to pick up my day accordingly.


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

clived said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> > put me and Saul down for the sunday
> ...


Not with the way my clutch smells.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

i thought that was your ar$e


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

ronin said:


> i thought that was your ar$e


Now i know what your towel's for :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2004)

vlastan said:


> I will be going for the sprinting. But wait to see when the others go to pick up my day accordingly.


nik.... saturday is the day  you get beaten on the sprint track


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Clive, just phoned autometrix.
They have got confirmation of TTOC for the event.

I will be sent 5 passes for each day.
She suggested 3 on display! and 2 for privalage parking (nearby) for people working the stand. Maybe the list people should be made aware of this fact.

I was under the impression 5 cars could go on a stand though.

Andy


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Thanks Andy...

Ok, lets assume that we can only have three cars on the stand (which right now doesn't look like a big issue!) - but we'll keep the list open up to five incase either a) it turns out we can have five or b) anyone has to drop out.

Cheers, Clive


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

DXN said:


> Clive, just phoned autometrix.
> They have got confirmation of TTOC for the event.
> 
> I will be sent 5 passes for each day.
> ...


Andy, does that mean it's something different to last year's 'stands', which were just row after row of cars, as your picture shows? :?


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Rob the impression they have given is that all the displays including club stands will be within the main area. All the pitches are of similar size.
So there may be clubs together but the map was not of a strip of tarmac with rows of cars on like last year.

I dont have a scanner to show the planned map of the ground set up this year, but it all seems to be around a centre pitch with the 1/4 mile and privaleged parking as strips and public parking away from the area.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

unfortunately this doesn't help yet but may be updated nearer the time

http://www.gtiinternational.co.uk/


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

when you say 'stand' are you parked in the trade area along with amd etc? audi driver told me today that if it was in the carpark you could display and sprint?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

SundeepTT said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > I will be going for the sprinting. But wait to see when the others go to pick up my day accordingly.
> ...


Then I will be there Saturday then. 

I polished my exhausts today in anticipation...so when I am in front of you, you can see my shiny rear. 8) :lol: :twisted:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Please keep this thread for discussion of who will be on the stand and who will be sprinting - not how well you're going to do. This thread http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... php?t=9211 has already become a 1/4 mile sprint performance goading thread! 

Thanks.


----------



## tt500 (Nov 29, 2002)

GTI International May 8th/9th at Bentwaters Park, Ipswich, Suffolk

Count me in for display and sprint for Saturday Clive :lol:

Good fun last year, but bloody cold.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

tt500 said:


> Count me in for display and sprint for Saturday Clive :lol:


Unfortunately our understanding is that if you're on the stand you'll not be able to sprint (see my first post...). You can of course sprint one day and be on the stand the other 

Let me know what you want to do....

Cheers, Clive


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

DXN said:


> Clive, just phoned autometrix.
> They have got confirmation of TTOC for the event.
> 
> I will be sent 5 passes for each day.
> ...


As i`m on the stand, does this mean i shouldn`t buy a ticket ?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

ronin said:


> As i`m on the stand, does this mean i shouldn`t buy a ticket ?


As far as I know we do need to buy tickets. We certainly had to pay last year. TTOC is covering the cost of the stand however.

Cheers, Clive


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Thanks Clive.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

ronin said:


> As i`m on the stand, does this mean i shouldn`t buy a ticket ?


Every person has to get there own entry ticket.

When I get the passes I will ask for addys to send them to the people who want them.


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

Wouldnt mind putting mine up on the stand (saturday) once it comes out of the bodyshop, will send u some pics. U will approve, I'm sure. G


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

gworks said:


> Wouldnt mind putting mine up on the stand (saturday) once it comes out of the bodyshop, will send u some pics. U will approve, I'm sure. G


G, that'll be great - I'll put you on the list 

Clive


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Clive

Had a letter from GTi. They want the registrations of the 3 cars to go onto display plus the 2 cars that will get priority parking.

The numbers on display seem to get less every time they write to me.

Presume the top 3 on the list get the place.

Andrew

will need them to send the return slip back to them

They can be IM to me and therefor not divulged elsewhere.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Can we confirm who is staying over on the middle night - has anyone else booked anything yet? Are we going to be middle of nowhere?


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

clived said:


> Saturday Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Sunday
> 1) YELLOW_TT Â Â Â 1) YELLOW_TT
> 2) GworksÂ Â Â Â Â Â Â 2) Ronin
> 3) Clive- Â Â 3) Saul
> ...


I have all the plates for the 3 cars to be on the stand. There is still 2 places for priority parking near the stands for those helping does anyone want these? If so pm me the plate of your car so I can send off the form back to autometrix (GTi Int)

Ta DXN


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Aren't there *4* cars on the stand - me, Yellow, Ronin and Saul?

Or do we have a gap on the stand one day?

Clive


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

clived said:


> Aren't there *4* cars on the stand - me, Yellow, Ronin and Saul?
> 
> Or do we have a gap on the stand one day?
> 
> Clive


The letter from GTi states now 3 cars on the stand (7 if you have two slots so there is a bit of scope hopefully) plus 2 on the priviledge spaces.

We can try for 4 on the sunday?
The other thing is there does not appear to be seperate list for sat and sunday. I cant see they expect the same cars on two days!!

From the list I thought you and car'd be on stand sat and running the car sprints on sunday.?is that not correct.

Andy


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Sorry Andy - I wasn't clear - I meant 4 across the 2 days 

You mentioned that you had the *3* plates for the cars on the stands - I was just asking if you were missing any, as if I've understood the postings correctly, there should be myself, Yellow, Gworks, Ronin and Saul across the days - that's 5 (not 4 as I originally counted - ooops!)?

As far as the form goes, I'd just ammend it so we give them a Saturday list and a Sunday list 

Cheers, Clive


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

So, is this right, cars on stand are

sat has yellow tt, clive and gworks

sun has yellow tt, saul, ronin

other two priledge spaces so far

sat = DXN

sun = clive


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Had another letter from GTi clarifying the plots
5m * 10 m size.

Display plot is limited to 3 so these cars can be dislayed to the public at their best and also give room for members to present info to the public about the club.

Also

Miltek is presenting a trophy to the club which has the best display and donating Â£250 towards the clubs funds.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Where can I park then on saturday?  any space?


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Wak said:


> Where can I park then on saturday?  any space?


Being a member of the TTOC you can have one of the privaledge spaces next to me. I'll update the list

PM your number plate!! LOL


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

DXN said:


> sat has yellow tt, clive and gworks
> 
> sun has yellow tt, saul, ronin
> 
> ...


I need to post this tommorrow. Anyone want the space on Sunday?? otherwise it will be not filled.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Anyone going want there car seen by Wak for VAG com.? At a small donation to funds

Autolock etc


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Andy, does the paperwork say what time we can enter to set up our "stand" and also what time the event actually opens?

Cheers, Clive


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

clived said:


> Andy, does the paperwork say what time we can enter to set up our "stand" and also what time the event actually opens?
> 
> Cheers, Clive


I'll try and find out but given cars to be on stand for 9 I imagine 8! (early morning  )

PS I've sent the reg numbers I reckon I'll need address for everyone for windscreen passes.


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Andy

is the car space for Sunday still available?

cheers


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

was said:


> Andy
> 
> is the car space for Sunday still available?
> 
> cheers


Bugger!

I sent the form yesterday in the post with the last space blank.

I'll phone them and add you on if I/they can.

Andy


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Was, no one there to help till next tuesday.
I will have to let you know. :?


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

DXN said:


> Was, no one there to help till next tuesday.
> I will have to let you know. :?


fingers crossed, cheers for your help


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Was,

Have PM'd you on behalf of DXN regarding the Sunday stand space.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Right guys, I need your help.

We've got a fair amount of "stuff" - marque, table, banners etc. to get to and from Gti and it will not all fit in my little TTR boot / passenger seat!

I need to know who is going up early on Saturday and can help by taking an item or two and who is leaving later on Sunday and can help with taking stuff away.

This is absolutely critical to us to have any sort of stand...

Cheers, Clive


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

jdn said:


> Was,
> 
> Have PM'd you on behalf of DXN regarding the Sunday stand space.


*Clive, DXN, jdn *

I have called Autometrix and they have taken my reg number to fill the last space for Sunday.

cheers


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

So, who is going to help get the TTOC "stuff" to Gti. No idea really where any of you live, but IIRC Sundeep and Caney I can probably get to during to the week to pass some stuff over.

Already have some help for Sunday, but all TTRs... no TTCs... Was, will you have any space to take some bits?

Cheers, Clive


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

Clive, get the stuff to me or to AmD and I'll make sure it all gets there safe and sound.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Cheers Thorney, I'll give you a call...

Clive


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

*Clive *

I will have loads of space on Sunday if needed, might be space for some Brembo's in ther too :wink:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Hi Was, that's great.

It looks like I might not be there on Sunday now, so I'll need someone to pick up the organising of the stand....


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Clive,

Plan to be there sunday and could bring some stuff back this way and store in my garage until we can meet to hand over... although u seem to have enuf offers


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Irving,

Probably be ood to have those people closest to me (which is probably yourself and Was) take as much as possible - although I'm sure Thorney / AmD will also help on the return journey if need be?


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Better empty the cr*p out of the boot then! AFAIK the passenger seat will be free


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Hi guys been on holiday so just catching up.

I now have all the windscreen passes for the TTOC stand so can those who have not yet sent me addresses by PM do so so I can post them out.
I will post them tommorrow so should be plenty of time.

Also have one for you Was

We all need to follow signs for entrance "TRADE" with passes displayed.

They dont state what time it opens but wants all cars on display by 9:30 both Sat and Sun

PS Clive I'm leic area if that helps for stuff but only going saturday so cant help take things home.

Andy


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

When do you need paying for the tickets Andy?

Saul


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Hi Saul, as per my post on the first page of this thread, you need to buy a ticket for the event - which at this point in time means buying one on the gate. I understand the tickets that Andy has that allow us onto the stand are FoC.

Andy, let us know if I've got either part of that wrong!!!


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Clive, whats the gate price?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Dunno, not got my ticket yet either!!!


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Chip_iTT said:


> Clive, whats the gate price?


From memory I think the price is Â£15.00 per adult on the gate, it was Â£12.00 if you booked on line in advance but this facility is now closed, under 16â€™s get in free.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

OK All passes sent out first class this am.

People will need to get there own admission ticket. As clive says on the gate.

TTOC has paid for the pitch and the passes that I am sending out.

Hope for good weather


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

Cheers guys


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

*Andy*

my pass arrived today thanks [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

my pass has arrived cheers andy


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> my pass has arrived cheers andy


hope thats pleural pass


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Ooops - sorry, mine arrived yesterday


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

pass arrived today - cheers.
Heard clives not coming - and i was told he was buying dinner :wink:


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

Pass arrived. Cheers :wink:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I am coming, just can't do Sunday now :-(

So I only get to be on the stand and don't get to sprint! :x

This does mean that someone who is going on Sunday will have to be "in charge" of the TTOC stuff - but I'm sure you can sort it out between you!

My plan is to leave our stuff with AmD (ok Thorney?  ) overnight to keep it safe...

Cheers, Clive


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

Hey all. I desperately need to know if any1 will swap with my Sat spot for the sunday. I am having probs with one set of my coilovers  and have to await the arrival of the new 1, which shud be 2moz, but to be on the safe side, I want to change my Sat spot on the stand to the sunday? Any takers, pls let me know asap. My moby is 07788957408. Call or txt me as soon as poss. Cheers again. G


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Eeek!

I do have an alternative plan.... I've found someone who can take G's place on Saturday.... step forward our Kinght in WhiTTe - Wak 

What would then solve the problem is if we can squeeze 4 cars onto the stand on Sunday. Andy, any chance of calling them again and seeing if this is possible.

Also, due to my change of plan, I have one of the car parking spaces for Sunday, which will now be wasted 

The pass has my reg no. on it, but if anyone wants it IM me your address tonight, I'll put it in the post tomorrow, and fingers crossed you'll get it Saturday and then you can try to wing it re the reg plate!

Cheers, Clive


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Passes cant be sent out in time for this.
You could try on Sunday to get 4 cars on but it may be refused!

Sorry cant be any more helpful really.

If gworks cant make the stand then Wak can use the spot (I suppose :wink:  )

Also clive I could put mine on the stand Saturday and U use the privaledge space if they can be moved for sprinting?? (just a thought) we can sort out ask tommorrowits taken about 1 hour to get through to GTi currently!!


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Looks like Wak won't be able to put his car on the stand (for a good reason  ) so Andy, if Glen isn't there (not heard from him...) looks like your car is on the stand!

Cheers, Clive


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Why can't the weather be for once warm and sunny without wind?

Did you guys see the two max power girls, performing(dancing and getting naked) on stage? 

I took some pictures but won't post as PaulS likes only homosexual pictures. :lol:


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

Let me see them V :wink:


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Great to meet you guys and put some faces to names, shame about the weather and hope it didnâ€™t put the dampeners on things too much for you.

In deep â€˜on topic conversationâ€™









Some fine looking TTers









Everybody needs good neighbours 









Angel eyes â€" hmmmmmm just let me think about that for a moment









Itâ€™s looking like rain again









â€˜Oh angel eyesâ€™ ------look closely









A stunning â€˜Yellow TTâ€™









Gav & Col still gassing â€" who needs a keyboard









Top day apart from the weather.

Did any of you guys see Roland (GTT) and his fabulous TT and the styling mods? Some really good and top quality stuff.

Col


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

You got the pics up quick!
The GTT car won the concourse for his class, you are right about the quality of the stuff, much better in the flesh..


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Hi Guys, glad to hear the Sunday contingent had fun 

BTW, were those pics taken early in the day - just wondering where the TTOC banners were?

Cheers, Clive


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

Went down to GTi today, and must admit, the weather was crap. Loved the Yellow TT. who's is that again. Shame that I cudnt have mine on the stand as I'm sure u wud have been impressed! Anywhoooo. I will put on pic of it up for u guys to have a ganders. The rear suspension, is gettin adjusted this tues, as I think it is still a little high. Front sus is puuuuurrrfect tho! Let me know what u guys think. Hope u all had a good day at GTi. TT's were lookin awesome and I regret the fact that I didnt get to meet any of u  Cheers, G.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Love the yellow roadster! Also noticed Ronin had matching blue shoes to match his pretty MauriTTius blue roadster! :lol:


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

Yup, good day nice to meet ColdiTT at last  I have to say GTTuning's products do look a lot better in the flesh, the satin finished products look much better than the chrome finished ones, the DIS surround and door lock/unlock surround under the handbrake really do look nice, Roland says he will do an open day in August for all who are interested.

Saul


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

OOOPPSS the sunday people posted before the saturday people.

Saturday was a good day day out too. I'll try to post some saturday pics later

Daves TT shop Papaya next to andys yellow TT looked very pastel!

Sounds as if sunday was just as good.

Regards

PS are the banners safe?


----------



## uk_christophe (May 21, 2002)

Nice to see you guys again shame the weather was crap but still I can say I was there.

didnt see any TT's on the sprints?

Gutted tho now I dont have a TT anymore


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

For a quick look at my TT. o to the topic in TTOC owners club and look under my TT pic. Cheers, G. 8)


----------



## martin_black_S3 (Mar 5, 2004)

Hi, how did the sprints go, what times did people get?


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

martin_black_S3 said:


> Hi, how did the sprints go, what times did people get?


None of us sprinted but there was a twin engined and turboed Golf VR6 which apparently did 0-60mph in 2.8 secs


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

SaulTTR said:


> martin_black_S3 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, how did the sprints go, what times did people get?
> ...


one of the TTs did a 7.07 0-60 in the rain ! nice sprint imsTTer :wink:

'B16 DUB' with the twin VR6 turbo's was amazing to watch on the sprint. He gave his apponent a good 30 meters head start then whooop his a$$


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

gworks said:


> For a quick look at my TT. o to the topic in TTOC owners club and look under my TT pic. Cheers, G. 8)


I went to the TTOC owners club room but there is no thread with TT Pic heading? :?:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

martin_black_S3 said:


> Hi, how did the sprints go, what times did people get?


I did. I had 6 goes. They managed to loose two of them, so have no idea what I did.

One with the revo off I did only 8 seconds.

The others with the revo on, I only managed 7 seconds. Quarter mile at about 15 seconds and top speed 93mph.

Last year I did a lot better...so don't know if it was the timing equipment or if my car is not performing well.

But I was racing against Sundeep's 180 revo TTC and I always won. His TTC is non quattro LHD so it is ligher...but had problems to put the power down at start up.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

martin_black_S3 said:


> Hi, how did the sprints go, what times did people get?


 i did a 0-60 in 4.9secs,1/4 mile 13.71 at 105.8mph. slightly down on my 1/4 mile best but still pleased


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Impressive! 8) 
Was this with a change into third to hit 60? 

Did you get a graph ot just the figures. I remember seeing B3ves and it was very interesting. Love to see yours.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Impressive! 8)
> Was this with a change into third to hit 60?
> 
> Did you get a graph ot just the figures. I remember seeing B3ves and it was very interesting. Love to see yours.


Well...the power of Nos and the fact that this is a special Revo car with special code for Nos. :wink:

I am wondering where Rob is actually. His first run on the sprint he did the 0-60 in 7.55 secs and the 1/4 in almost 15 seconds. Something must have gone wrong with his Golf, but I didn't see him later to ask him. :?

The fastest car on the day was the one that Saul mentioned earlier on.


----------



## martin_black_S3 (Mar 5, 2004)

I ran next to an AMD chipt R32 and beet it, I did a 5.7 - 60 and 14.4 1/2 mile on sunday morning, my 210 S3 has Revo + my own stainless exhaust and de-cats


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

martin_black_S3 said:


> I ran next to an AMD chipt R32 and beet it, I did a 5.7 - 60 and 14.4 1/2 mile on sunday morning, my 210 S3 has Revo + my own stainless exhaust and de-cats


 8)


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

http://www.wak-tt.com/gtiint2004/gtiint2004.htm

some pics, I was a bit bored as it was very much the same as before, except the older cars are getting more and more tuned...Mk1 Golf did a 3.5ish 0-60. []


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

scoTTy said:


> Impressive! 8)
> Was this with a change into third to hit 60?
> 
> Did you get a graph ot just the figures. I remember seeing B3ves and it was very interesting. Love to see yours.


 thanks scotty,did get graphs......1st gear0-34mph(1.5secs) 2nd gear34-54mph(2secs) 54-60mph(1.4secs)=4.9secs-60. also did 0-60 5.15,5.4,5.98(redlined in 2nd  )


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

SaulTTR said:


> martin_black_S3 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, how did the sprints go, what times did people get?
> ...


We have seen this golf at Santa Pod, on a non-setup dragstrip it can out run some of the Street-Legal Dragsters! Nice


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

F***!!

How about changing a ratio slightly and getting an amazing 0-60?  

I wish I'd been there as a few US guys and a few US magazines claim that they can get the S4 sub 5. Since I'm also nearly 60bhp up on standard I think I might realistically acheive it.

We'll have to meet at Santa Pod. I only need two gears so the difference in power delivery and the 1/4 mile times will be very interesting.

Just a thought : Do you get graphs, 0-60, etc at Santa Pod or is it just 1/4 time and terminal speed?


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

hi scotty,how about the gti festival on sunday july11th at santapod? you get reaction time,0-60 ft ,1/8 mile time and speed,1/4mile with terminal speed.have thought about launching in 2nd gear as nos gives very good torque low down :? what do you think?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'll check out the date with private/work commitments and let you know. :wink:

Be careful with 2nd gear launches. Could it be too much stress?

p.s. Don't answer as we're taking this thread way off topic!!


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

vlastan said:


> I am wondering where Rob is actually. His first run on the sprint he did the 0-60 in 7.55 secs and the 1/4 in almost 15 seconds. Something must have gone wrong with his Golf, but I didn't see him later to ask him. :?


I think it was me trying to use turbo launch tactics with a normally aspirated car. On the run you refer to I launched at 5000rpm and the ECU seemed to hold back all of the power until 2nd gear. On the previous run I launched at 4000rpm and pulled 6.4 and 14.8, still unimpressive compared to my TTR when it just had an AmD rechip and Milltek back in 2001. I then fluffed my final run by getting off to a good start and missing the 2nd to 3rd gearchange. The queues were too long to consider having another go.

The good news is that the cars seems to keep getting faster - I'm still only at 3800 miles and Scott from AmD reckons they are tight until 10K. Question is, do I have that much patience


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> F***!!
> 
> How about changing a ratio slightly and getting an amazing 0-60?
> 
> ...


From the graph it is obvious that a gear change takes about half a second. So if you only need to change one gear you saved half a second already. :wink:

So I guess if Caney could change the gear ration to do the 60 in second...his car would fly.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

vlastan said:


> So I guess if Caney could change the gear ration to do the 60 in second...his car would fly.


Well, he might get a slightly quicker 0-60, but I bet the 1/4 mile time would be down as he'd be spending more time with the engine further away from the torque peak....


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

rob,why not go the KW route twin turbo


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

caney said:


> rob,why not go the KW route twin turbo


I'm going to try some rice this weekend to see whether I could live with it compared to the relative practicality, comfort & quality of my Golf.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2004)

Figures given are elapsed times (ET) for the quarter mile

SPRINT

Fastest times overall (weekend)
1. Keith Murray (Dialynx Sport quattro) 10.06 (0-60 2.50 secs)
2. Grant Parker (Turbo quattro powered Mk 1 Golf) 11.04 (0-60 2.98 secs)
3. KW Suspensions (twin-turbo R32) 11.26 (0-60 2.98 secs)
4. Jeff Seddon (twin VR6-engined Mk 3 Golf) 11.30 (0-60 2.86 secs)

SATURDAY 
Class 1: Mk 1 Golf, Jetta, Scirocco 
(standard and modified)
Winner: Jonathan Kashel 14.57 
Runner-up: Gurdip Kalsi 15.00

Class 2: Mk 2 Golf, Jetta, Scirocco 
(standard and modified)
Winner: Paul Bargate 14.29 
Runner-up: Clair Holmes 14.33

Class 3: Mk 3 Golf, Vento, Corrado 
(standard and modified)
Winner: Nigel Brown 14.87 
Runner-up: Nick di Cesare 14.97

Class 4: Mk 4 Golf, Bora 
(standard and modified)
Winner: Alfie Morris 13.96 
Runner-up: Wilkinson 14.69

Class 5: Passat/Beetle etc
(standard and modified)
Winner: Ragu 17.55 
Runner-up: No other contestants on Saturday

AU2: Audi front-wheel-drive 
(standard and modified)
*Winner: Sundeep Nischal 15.62*  
Runner-up: Maurice Dowling 15.98

AU4: Audi four-wheel-drive 
(standard and modified)
Winner: S. Smee 13.12
Runner-up: Chris Jaron 13.38

COMP: VW/Audi/SEAT/Skoda 
(trade and competition vehicles)
Winner: J. Berry 13.38
Runner-up: Mark Tabron 14.33

MODT: Modified turbo, supercharged and nitrous-injected
Winner: Grant Parker 11.05
Runner-up: Ben Leach 12.60

POLO: All Polo models 
(standard and modified)
Winner: Alfredo Frederick 14.69
Runner-up: Alan Lawrence 15.33

SS: SEAT and Skoda 
(standard and modified)
Winner: James Hodson 13.81
Runner-up: Russell Grille 14.91

SUNDAY
Class 1: Mk 1 Golf, Jetta, Scirocco 
(standard and modified)
Winner: V.E. Smoorenburg 14.30 
Runner-up: Peter Diepers 14.91

Class 2: Mk 2 Golf, Jetta, Scirocco 
(standard and modified)
Winner: Clair Holmes 14.33 
Runner-up: Mark Williams 14.83

Class 3: Mk 3 Golf, Vento, Corrado 
(standard and modified)
Winner: Dan Knight 15.30 
Runner-up: Andrew Clark 15.54

Class 4: Mk 4 Golf, Bora 
(standard and modified)
Winner: Alfie Morris 14.05 
Runner-up: C. Champeney 14.44

Class 5: Passat/Beetle etc
(standard and modified)
Winner: Tim Davies 15.54
Runner-up: Lloyd Chapman 16.41

AU2: Audi front-wheel-drive 
(standard and modified)
Winner: Jocri Schlisor 14.93
Runner-up: No other entrants

AU4: Audi four-wheel-drive 
(standard and modified)
Winner: Tom Cockings 13.44
Runner-up: James Cooper 14.16

COMP: VW/Audi/SEAT/Skoda 
(trade and competition vehicles)
Winner: Keith Murray 10.06
Runner-up: J. Berry 13.47

MODT: Modified turbo, supercharged and nitrous-injected
Winner: Grant Parker 11.04
Runner-up: Jeff Seddon 11.30

POLO: All Polo models 
(standard and modified)
Winner: Alfredo Frederick 14.56
Runner-up: Marshall Groves 15.12

SS: SEAT and Skoda 
(standard and modified)
Winner: Alex Scutt 15.35
Runner-up: John Sayer 15.36


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2004)

I am surprised.......

after 10 or so years of gti international, I thought I had my worst sprint runs......

didn't even stick around at the end to finds out !

turns out that I actually won the Audi 2 wheel drive class again this year !

15.62 secs in the day of damp runs.....slower than the 15.58 seconds from last year ! and considering I was running a full revo chip this year, certainly proves that the 2wd TT isn't a standing start sprint car ! (at least the in gear acceleration times are seconds faster !)

blimey !


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

SundeepTT said:


> turns out that I actually won the Audi 2 wheel drive class again this year !


Sundeep, don't want to rain on your parade, but surely



> AU2: Audi front-wheel-drive
> (standard and modified)
> Winner: Jocri Schlisor 14.93


was the class winner, against your 15.62? :wink:


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

you've burst his bubble clive


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

No shame in being the fastest on the Saturday!


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2004)

guess I picked the right day......



who knows how things could have gone on sunday 8)


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

This is why you didn't do the sprints on Sunday then? :wink:


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2004)

vlastan said:


> This is why you didn't do the sprints on Sunday then? :wink:


I was off go-karting down at Bayford Meadows in Kent with Howards (aka HBK) bunch....

great fun....


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

On sunday the wind was blowing down the strip Sundeep. :wink:

Well done for saturday 

(bless Vlastan he did try hard didn't he)


----------

